# WNBA Changes (Proposed)



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hey All,

I read what some of you said about changes the WNBA should make both off and on the court.

As to off the court. Yes, the WNBA commercials are too 'sexy'. If I'm not acquainted with the league how am I supposed to know that the girl who's not as 'sweet as I think she is' plays basketball - professionally, much less for the Seattle Storm. The WNBA NEEDS to air more commercials on networks that don't normally air WNBA games, and also air more WNBA commercials on networks that show games but not only during the actual game. I am from Belize (Central America) and we don't get Oxygen (well, we do, but you know what I mean), nor NBA TV. I wish they would air games on more popular stations like Lifetime (why did they stop in the first place). And other stations that have an International Audience, like Telemundo (Mun2 is not THAT popular), they do air in Spanish but at least I can see what's happening and don't have to watch the bottomline on ESPN2 (that's how I keep up with scores).

The season: I think that next year's mid-season 'break' is fine way for the WNBA to test the waters for having a longer season. I know that lots of players play abroad and they are tired, but Isee nothing wrong with them playing more games, as long as it's spread out nicely. I would love the season to be composed of 40 games a piece.

One thing I forgot to mention the last time was the size of the ball. Yes, the ball should be bigger. It takes some players a long time to get used to the smaller ball. I would enjoy to see them have 4 12-minute quarters, I don't care about the scoring that much, but I do hate it when a team scores a little over 30 or 40 points for the entire game. Do you think the 30-second shot clock should be changed? I really don't know about that. I do believe the three-point line is perfect as is. I'd also love them to allow teams to have 12-player rosters.

One last thing: THEY BETTER DO WHAT THE EVER THEY NEED TO DO TO KEEP THIS LEAGUE TO AT LEAST 14 TEAMS!!

Losing another team could mean loads of bad press for this league - the last thing it now needs after the whole collective bargaining agreement thingy prior to last season.

Anyways, once again I've said too much...

Peace out...

Jovany


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Shot clock should be 24 ticks...*

I also think the shot clock should be the same as the men (24 ticks). Why is it 30 ticks anyway? As if it takes women longer to set up a play? Ha!


----------

